

Custom UI Database for iOS - sidwyn
http://cocoacontrols.com/

======
zygen
Pull-to-refresh makes sense when adding new cells to the top of a UITableView
(as in a timeline), but it doesn't make sense as a general refresh gesture as
they show in their example. Hopefully it won't start being abused too much.

------
dominostars
Wow.. my first rails project was going to be exactly this. Almost the exact
same features and UI. Kind of unsettling =)

Since you destroyed me to the punch, my only suggestion is to have some sort
of tagging system, so that users can search by control type (i.e. button,
facebook, alert)

Nice work!

~~~
aaronbrethorst
There is and you can :)

~~~
dominostars
Ahh, I see that now. I guess I was meaning a way to browse the tags, rather
than just seeing related ones when looking at a specific component.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Ah, gotcha. It's on my todo list. Thanks for mentioning it. I'll bump up the
priority on getting it done.

------
asarazan
This has absolutely made my weekend. It's like an all-you-can-eat buffet where
you never get full.

Like like like.

------
aaronbrethorst
I'm the creator of this site. Let me know if you have any questions!

~~~
jawngee
It'd be nice if it wasn't limited to just user interface, but cocoa libs too.
Just so it's all in one place.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Check out cocoaobjects.com; I think they'll satisfy your need.

------
karanbhangui
This is pretty cool, anybody know of one for android?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
As soon as I have the chance to develop a seed list of Android components, I'm
going to spin up an identical site for that platform.

~~~
asarazan
I very much look forward to that. There a mailing list or something so I can
know the moment it goes live? :-D

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Not yet! Try following @cocoacontrols on Twitter and i'll announce it there
for sure.

------
MartinMond
Do you also accept closed source projects? I just released one (It's on HN
right now)

------
zackola
Well done!

